# surprise tree



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I noticed a dead tree in the back of my woodlot so i decided to check it out for possible milling.It's a good 26" at the butt end.Half of it is still alive with maple leaves. When i got colse to it i noticed it's actually two trees growing together. So i cut them down today and they both are curly from the top and bottom.As i checked a couple pieces that broke off. I got it bucked and will mill it tomorrow.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If it's all as ugly as your first picture, just send it to me. I'll not charge for disposal.:laughing::laughing:

Seriously, looks like you got a nice bit of maple, there.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah,The picture really doesn't do it justice. It looks alot better in person for some reason.I build guitars, so i was real excited when in saw it.The flame is very continual and tight with no breaks on what i have checked so far.I also think there is some black heartwood that is flamed as well. Almost looks like aged black walnut but more like Brizilian rosewood.You can see some of it in that first photo. I'm going to have a hard time sleeping tonight as i just can't wait to open her up.:yes:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice stuff. Post some pics when you get it opened up.

Red


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

red said:


> Nice stuff. Post some pics when you get it opened up.
> 
> Red


 Will do Red.I hope it's as nice as the tree i did last year about 100ft. away from these.It was quilted at the bottom.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I milled up most of the trees today and took some pictures , but had a hard time getting the camera to show the flame, but it is there.Anyway , here they are. I still have 2/3rds of the nicer tree to do and will post them after i plane them. Mabey the flame will show better that way. I sharpen my chain to cut fast which isn't good for pictures as it leaves a rougher surface.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice lookin' stuff!!!


----------

